# Probesitzen auf Scott Gambler wg Rahmengröße



## Stefan-Nbg (14. November 2009)

Hi,

ich überleg mir, ein Gambler DH zuzulegen, aber ich bekomme - natürlich - lauter unterschiedliche Meinungen wegen der Rahmengröße.

Hab leider bei keinem Shop in der Nähe die Möglichkeit, mich mal draufzusetzen, drum versuch ich hier mein Glück.

Würde mich mal jemand aus der Nähe Nürnberg einfach mal im Garagenhof ne kleine Probesitzrunde auf seinem Gambler drehen lassen (die FR Version geht auch)? ...oder auch mal in Osternohe, am Schmausenbuck, oder sonst wo in der Nähe. Damit ich ein Gefühl bekomme, welche Rahmengröße mir passt?

Eigentlich würde ich ja zu "L" tendieren, aber jetzt hat wieder jemand gesagt, dass ihm "S" bei ähnlicher Körpergröße auch super passen würde...

Ich bin 1,84 und fahr schon einen wendigen Freerider. Jetzt würde ich mir gern was holen, was eben mehr auf Downhill ausgelegt ist. Trotzdem muss die Geo natürlich passen und trotz Laufruhe sollte es nicht zu sehr "Streckbank" sein. 

Wäre super, wenn das klappt.

Danke schon mal.

Greets
Stefan


----------



## Manfred S (7. Dezember 2009)

In Nürnberg gibt es doch auch den Stadler.
Hier in Regensburg haben die den Gambler im Laden stehen.
Wenn Du Interesse bekundest, können die die Bikes innerhalb kurzer Zeit auftreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan-Nbg (10. Dezember 2009)

...hab mittlerweile ne Möglichkeit gefunden, mal einige Meter auf beiden Größen zu fahren und hab mich jetzt für L entschieden. ...und es war gut so!

Greets
Stefan


----------

